# Great Set of Music Youtube Videos!



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I'd say they were more akin to Cage. Schoenberg's music is nearly over 100 years old. When are we going to accept him as a composer?


----------

